# Sea Monkeys (Triops)



## SlateSpider (Apr 5, 2013)

I recently got a pack of sea monkeys, and I followed the instructions completely. I even heated the water to 78 F with one of my tank heaters! I aerated the tank 3-4 times per day, and put the eggs in when it was time. I put the eggs in 3 days ago, and I still haven't seen any babies. Here is exactly what I've done:

Day 1: Filled Ocean-Zoo container with hot water, put packet 1 (Water Purifier) in, kept temp at 78 F with tank heater, aerated tank.
Day 2: Put packet 2 (Eggs) in tank (which was oddly wet inside... Normal? Packet 1 was dry), aerated tank.
Day 3: Aerated tank.

I've been watching the tank with a bright light, trying to see even a single baby, but nothing yet. When will they hatch? Did I do something wrong, or do I just have to wait? Did I miss something?

Thanks! I hope you can help!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

SlateSpider said:


> I recently got a pack of sea monkeys, and I followed the instructions completely. I even heated the water to 78 F with one of my tank heaters! I aerated the tank 3-4 times per day, and put the eggs in when it was time. I put the eggs in 3 days ago, and I still haven't seen any babies. Here is exactly what I've done:
> 
> Day 1: Filled Ocean-Zoo container with hot water, put packet 1 (Water Purifier) in, kept temp at 78 F with tank heater, aerated tank.
> Day 2: Put packet 2 (Eggs) in tank (which was oddly wet inside... Normal? Packet 1 was dry), aerated tank.
> ...


Um... sea monkeys are baby brine shrimp, don't they need salt?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes they would need salt. It's cheaper to just find some eggs at a LFS


----------



## SlateSpider (Apr 5, 2013)

Sea monkeys are similar to brine shrimp, but they are not the exact same thing. They are Triops, a member of the Brine Shrimp family.

Anyways, yes, they do. The salt comes in the packet with the eggs, I think. Either that, or the packet with the water conditioner.

I don't have an LFS around here, and Petco doesn't have Brine Shrimp eggs. I'll check the local pet shop, City Zoo...


----------

